# The 3 vs Y - test drive from a 3 owner



## GDN

I had an opportunity to drive a Y today. Tesla had some cars set up for test drives and had openings, so I took one for a drive. It was a positive experience. I have truly dismissed the Y as simple changes. It's not night and day, but it is more than I anticipated.

It was a white AWD with the 20" induction wheels. It was sharp. I really have started to like the Tesla white, the wheels really set it off. It will never be as sharp or as good looking as the 3 to me, but it is nice. I think the 3 is one of the best looking cars made, the proportions are just right and it's not much short of perfection design. So if they just stretch and reporportion that for the Y, there is no way it is going to be as nice looking to me, but it is sharp.

I'd hoped to drive a P, however, it was nice to compare AWD 3 to AWD Y. I got in and made adjustments to match how I drive my 3 for steering, Regen, etc. I found some tunes and took off for 20 minutes. I have to admit the Y had more punch than I expected. Didn't seem quite as hard as the 3, but very close, I expected a little less. The Regen truly seemed to be stronger than on my 3, which can only be good to recapture as much energy as possible. The drive was good. The ride height was also a nice noticeable difference. It wasn't like I truly liked from the pickup I used to drive, but it was noticeable compared to the 3. The 3 and Y are in different classes but ride height is the one separator for that - car vs small SUV/CUV.

The biggest difference I could discern was the sound in the cabin. I noticed it right away and then turned the stereo off to truly listen and compare. I have to say this is the single biggest complaint I have about the 3 - it is LOUD inside, horribly done for a car that costs what it does. The Y - was noticeably quieter. It was a big difference I noticed right away and I'm glad to see they have made improvements here. This must make it to the 3 whatever they've done to accomplish it.

The space in the back seat was also noticeable compared to the 3, along with the hatchback and accessibility to the cargo area - very nice differences. I moved the drivers seat to the back position and was still able to get in to the seat behind without much effort. While sitting there the complete glass roof without the divider like the 3 (at the b pillar) has was very expansive. It really makes it feel open. The automatic lift hatch and the cargo area was much more accessible than the 3, again a nice noticeable difference.

The last item which I had concern about is the heat pump. I didn't think about this until sitting down to write tonight although it is a big change. I forgot about the heat pump when I was driving earlier. It was 103 degrees here today and I drove the care at 1 PM, it was probably 98 to 99 already by then. I think about it now, because thinking back, it was perfectly cool in the Y. It was keeping up just fine with the heat and all of the glass a Tesla has. It sufficiently kept up with AC requirements. The key will likely still come in the winter months, can it do the opposite and keep up with heat requirements in the cold climates?

So I've noted a few nice things the Y has over the 3. Would I trade? No - I wouldn't trade for the price difference, but would I buy it new? Perhaps. I would have to take a hard look. For my purposes and likes, the 3 is really my preferred look and drive. I'm quite certain the 3 would be my choice again knowing what I do today. If I'm not going to be in a pickup, I prefer to be in the ultimate drive, that is the 3. The looks and the performance win.

If I had a family, if I needed to haul others very often, if I hauled cargo very often I think the Y wins without any further discussion. There isn't anything about it I don't like other than not quite as sharp from body design and there are plenty of plusses if they fit your requirements. It is close enough to the 3 and improves on a few of the things about the 3, you can and should buy the Y and be very happy knowing you have the latest tech from Tesla.


----------



## Quicksilver

I know that dark color wheels are a thing nowadays but they just disappear from the overall look of the car and your picture of the Y just highlights the point. The white does look good on the Y though.


----------



## NR4P

We have a 3 and test drove a Y as well. Our opinion. No difference in noise on highway at 70mph and therefore she wont give up her Hybrid SUV for a Y. 

But all things compared and for the small price difference now in LR 3 vs Y pricing, I recommend the Y to others.


----------



## iChris93

NR4P said:


> We have a 3


When was yours built? Might be improved from @GDN's build.


----------

